# Pulse Regulated Squonker 80W



## Daniel Alves (27/4/18)

Pulse Regulated Squonker 80W when/where/how long 

super excited for this


----------



## Daniel Alves (1/5/18)

ummm so no-one?


----------



## Pixstar (1/5/18)

I'm sure pretty soon. It hasn't been officially released overseas yet.


----------



## Mahir (2/5/18)

Tony B said they getting shipped out the 4th may


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/5/18)

Looks like its in South Africa...

https://thevapeindustry.co.za/collections/just-in/products/pulse-bf-80w-box-mod-with-vandy-chip

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/5/18)

The Pulse 80W is here 



 


I have the Carbon Fiber versions with 30ml Refill bottle included. 
http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-pulse-bf-80W-mod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (10/5/18)

couldn't resist, order placed

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (14/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Pulse 80W is here
> 
> 
> View attachment 131501
> ...


Hi @BumbleBee 

Is that the same refill bottle that's been around since the first Pulse BF Mod?

Also,

Whats the best 20700 battery to get for the Pulse 80W?


----------



## BumbleBee (14/5/18)

Nadim_Paruk said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> 
> Is that the same refill bottle that's been around since the first Pulse BF Mod?
> 
> ...


That is the same one yes.

I'm using the Sanyo 20700B in my Pulse 80W, it's performing wonderfully. These are 15A cells and hold 4000mAh. I also use this cell in my Pulse BF (mech) with a 0.25 build, the cell lasts ages and stays as cool as a cucumber

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

